# Advice please



## Melissa Vaughan (Feb 23, 2018)

I have brought a baby syririan hamster home 2 days ago i have let her find her own space and she is getting more confident i have also been talking to her she still wont take food from my hand im just worried as if you move you hand slightly she seems to go into panic mode can this be normal or is she likely to be a biter. Ive had many in the past but never as nervous as she seems to be 
Thank you any advice appreciated


----------



## CollieBark (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello,
Give her some time! You've only had her for two days, don't worry about it. Taming a hamster doesn't come instantly. Search up some videos about taming hamsters, I recommend ErinsAnimals. This is a big change and very stressful for her. You need to do things calmly and take things slowly, she's only a young hamster. If you're really worried about her being a biter then wear gloves. Hamster's are prey animals and to her you're just a predator who wants to eat her, keep that in mind! With my dwarf hamster, it took about five days of putting my hand in and just letting him get used to it before he'd even come out when my hand was in. Then about three weeks of slowly getting used to my hand and sneaking out and then bam! One day he took the food and shot off. Now if I put my hand in he'll come straight over and take it, and then eat it right next to my hand. He's a robo dwarf, the most skittish breed of hamster_. _Just keep trying, it'll pay off. Do lots of research too, as you mentioned you haven't had many hamsters in the past. Respect her space and take your time. You've had her for two days, don't expect too much. I wouldn't expect her to be taking food from your hand yet, I'd expect her to have only just found a comfortable place to sleep !
Good luck!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd be leaving her alone for a good week first to settle in and get used to her new surroundings. After this try putting your hand in the cage with moving it and allow her to investigate your hand on her terms


----------



## •HamsterOfficial • (Mar 2, 2018)

It's reccomended to let the hamster settle in for 5-7 days before any type of handeling or interaction. After that u can start the taming process. Some hamsters take months to tame, every hamster is different.


----------



## Melissa Vaughan (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you everyone. I have been working with her I thought making good progress as she took food from my hand and I've been talking to her everyday. She has also eaten some of her treat stick. I am still a bit worried I read up how to tame but she dosent just bite the bars she tries to scratch and chew base of cage. Im not worried about handling her as if she dosnt want to be held or petted I will still give her the best life I can. She is in the barney cage and has a wheel, knaw stick, treat stick, see saw, bridge, large tube from one end to other, three tier stand, hammock and boredom breaker toys. Can anyone recommnd anything else for her I just want her to have a nice life

Thank you


----------

